# Aide pour installer Ubuntu sur Disque externe USB (Mac Pro)



## PO_ (6 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je cherche désepérément à installer Ubuntu sur un disque externe USB 2.

J'ai téléchargé  Ubuntu 8.04, j'ai gravé le CD. J'arrive à l'installer sur le disque externe, mais absolument pas à redémarrer dessus. Dès que l'installation est terminée, le reboot se fait mais sur le RAID 0 contenant mon OS X, et le disque externe contenant Ubuntu n'est pas reconnu par le système qui propose de l'initialiser, de l'ignorer ou de l'éjecter ...

J'ai trouvé une doc sur le forum.ubuntu-fr.org*, je l'ai suivie, j'ai modifié le fichier de config de grub menu.lst comme indiqué, mais rien .
j'ai installé rEFIt, mais c'est comme si je pissais dans un violon pourfaire de la grande musique ...


alors si quelqu'un veut bien m'aider, je lui en serais reconnaissant.

Je précise que ce son mes premiers (et très mauvais) contact avec Linux. Je voudrais installer cet OS car, j'ai lu un article indiquant que les performances de X-plane au niveau graphique étaient 2 à 2,5 fois supérieures sous Ubuntu que sous OS X.

JE ne veux pas installer sur un disque interne car, j'ai un RAID 0 composé de 3 disques pour le démarrage, et un 4ème disque interne dévolu à Time Machine, et pour le moment, je n'ai pas de disques FireWire de disponible.

Merci à vous.


PS : adresse de la doc : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation_sur_disque_usb


----------



## iYogi (8 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,
Après une tentative d'installation de windows XP sur le Mac et l'obligation de reformater le disque dur pour une réinstallation de Léopard, j'ai installé UbuntuStudio sur le disque interne de mon iMac intel à partir de bootcamp, c'est peut-être la solution pour que linux apparaisse sur le disque de démarrage. En tout cas ça marche nickel, il me reste juste à régler quelques problèmes de drivers audio et wifi !


----------



## PO_ (8 Mai 2008)

Merci de ta réponse, mais je ne veux absolument pas toucher au disque interne.


----------



## iYogi (9 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse, mais je ne veux absolument pas toucher au disque interne.



Non mais ce que je voulais dire c'est d'essayer de l'installer sur ton Disque dur externe en lançant Bootcamp mais je ne sais pas si c'est possible ?


----------



## PO_ (9 Mai 2008)

La réponse est "NIET", tovaritch !  Bootcamp ne fonctionne que sur disque interne. ENfin, il me semble.


----------



## tatouille (9 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> La réponse est "NIET", tovaritch !  Bootcamp ne fonctionne que sur disque interne. ENfin, il me semble.



MBR...


----------



## PO_ (9 Mai 2008)

c'est c'laaa  ouiiiiii ! ! 

Peux-tu être un tout petit peu plus explicite, un ou deux mots, quoi  ....


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> c'est c'laaa  ouiiiiii ! !
> 
> Peux-tu être un tout petit peu plus explicite, un ou deux mots, quoi  ....


Master Boot Record


----------



## tatouille (9 Mai 2008)

sudo  gpt -r show [your master_disk]  disk0

sudo gpt -r show [your extern_disk] disk1 .. 2 i don't know


----------



## PO_ (9 Mai 2008)

Ce que j'ai oublié de préciser dans le post original, c'est que je n'y connais rien de rien à Unix. Je suis nourri au Mac depuis 20 ans. SI je veux installer Ubuntu, c'est uniquement pour faire tourner X-plane, car les drivers graphiques y sont 2 à 3fois plus performants ...

DOnc, je vous remercie tous de bien vouloir m'aider, mais n'oubliez pas que communiquer avec moi, dans ce domaine, revient à évangéliser un pygmée animiste : il faut lui expliquer tous les concepts : Le père, le fils, le St Esprit, la vierge marie, l'immaculée conception, le péché originel, etc, etc ...

Tout ça pour dire que les lignes de commandes à éxécuter sous terminal (je sais au moins ça !), si vous ne me dites pas à quoi elles servent, comment voulez vous que je les éxécute correcrtement   

PS:


----------



## samou (18 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

je suis nouveau sur le forum mais, l'installation d'ubuntu sur DD externe, je l'ai fait - et ça marche.

J'ai tout expliquer sur le forum d'ubuntu, ici  : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=109974&p=2

Donc, bonne lecture. 

Et si tu a besoin de précisions, n'hésite pas.


----------



## PO_ (18 Mai 2008)

Merci infiniment de ta réponse. Je t'envoie illico un MP


----------



## tatouille (18 Mai 2008)

*Le 29/04/2008, à 22:55*


en faite apple a choisi d'incorporer une partie au niveau de son firmwire
c est plus complique q une simple fausse table MBR, et ca permet a Apple de "fermer" la possibilite
de booter d autres systemes simplement, le boot-loader GRUB pourrait tres ben integrer cette fonctionnalite
avec un peu de reverse, mais je crois que c'est une volonte de chaque partie

Apple est de plus en plus chiant avec son hardware, au debut il fesait different dan le sens plus  moderne
et les difficultes venaient de la, mais la c est la voie du "fermer chiant volontaire"

a moins d ecrire un firmwire open mais la on peut toujours rever.. a vos oscilloscopes


----------



## samou (19 Mai 2008)

> en faite apple a choisi d'incorporer une partie au niveau de son firmwire


Que veux-tu dire par "incorporer une partie au niveau de son firmwire" ?


----------



## PO_ (19 Mai 2008)

ça me rassure de voir que toi non plus, tu n'as pas compris ...


----------



## tatouille (19 Mai 2008)

samou a dit:


> Que veux-tu dire par "incorporer une partie au niveau de son firmwire" ?



firmware pardon,

Un disque GPT comprend un MBR au début du disque appelé le 
MBR de protection. Par exemple, pour que Boot Camp puisse fonctionner,
un réel MBR est placé (pour qu'il "mappe" les partitions dans le MBR) sur la même partition que le GPT,
c'est comme cela que Windows est en mesure de booter sur un macintel.

Apple a ajouté la possibilité de démarrer depuis un MBR dans le firmware, ce n'est pas une fonction de l'EFI.

(voir la commande plus haut) gpt, si ton MBR n'est pas un "protective MBR" ou MBR de protection...
ecetera

fdisk disk0 va te montrer le "MBR mapping", et ansi tu verras la meme chose qu'avec gpt

CQFD


----------



## samou (19 Mai 2008)

> Un disque GPT comprend un MBR au début du disque appelé le
> MBR de protection. Par exemple, pour que Boot Camp puisse fonctionner,
> un réel MBR est placé (pour qu'il "mappe" les partitions dans le MBR) sur la même partition que le GPT,
> c'est comme cela que Windows est en mesure de booter sur un macintel.
> ...


Peut-tu m'indiquer ta ou tes sources ?


----------



## tatouille (19 Mai 2008)

samou a dit:


> Peut-tu m'indiquer ta ou tes sources ?


http://developer.apple.com/technotes/tn2006/tn2166.html


----------

